
What Termites Can Teach Us - rustcharm
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/09/17/what-termites-can-teach-us
======
wolfgke
With this headline, I immediately thought of Zero's termite speech in Virtue's
Last Reward (spoiler if you want to play this visual novel/game):

>
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk3PpRVshtY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk3PpRVshtY)

(EDIT: Video with better audio quality, but unluckily annoying comments:

>
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0R_U3S1JUE&t=503](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0R_U3S1JUE&t=503)

------
shrimp_emoji
>In the nineteen-nineties, computer scientists began programming virtual
termites that built “walls” via the principles of stigmergy. These virtual
termites could build two-dimensional shapes, but they could not produce
anything like the complex three-dimensional architecture of real termites.

Someday soon, I hope we'll achieve termite AI.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Not sure it's possible. The more accurate the models get, the buggier they
are.

------
DoofusOfDeath
What termites have taught _me_ is to not keep firewood stacked right next to
my house.

